#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  лечение психических больных

## Kassius

Всем привет.
Вопрос собственно в заголовке, как можно помочь психическим больным не имея глубоких познаний в восточной(в тибетской в частности) медицине.

----------


## Nara

http://lech.mma.ru/faculties/lech/cath/psych

----------

Pema Sonam (14.04.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

Спонсируйте их лечение.

----------

Natalia A (14.04.2011), Артем Тараненко (14.04.2011), Кузьмич (15.04.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2011), Шурик Кириллов (14.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Всем привет.
> Вопрос собственно в заголовке, как можно помочь психическим больным не имея глубоких познаний в восточной(в тибетской в частности) медицине.


Постарайтесь хотя бы не навредить.

----------

Aion (15.04.2011), Pema Sonam (14.04.2011), Артем Тараненко (14.04.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2011)

----------


## Kassius

> http://lech.mma.ru/faculties/lech/cath/psych


  Спасибо, у меня уже есть высшее медицинское образование, я психиатр... Возник вопрос из-за желания оптимизировать(если есть такая возможность) лечебный процесс, а не просто поболтать...

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Обратиться к имеющим глубокие познания в восточной(в тибетской в частности) медицине).

----------


## Майя П

> Всем привет.
> Вопрос собственно в заголовке, как можно помочь психическим больным не имея глубоких познаний в восточной(в тибетской в частности) медицине.


так называемые "Психически больные" весьма разнородная группа.... и нужно четко разделять на каком преимущественно уровне произошел сбой (хотя опыт подтверждает что ВСЕ болезни от НЕВЕДЕНИЯ, то есть от состояния ума...).
разделить можно на уровне тела - речи (энергии) и ума....
- тело - нарушение 7 уровней обмена веществ...(последний высший уровень питает ум)
- энергетическое составляющая - это разобщение тела и ума, яркий пример: аутизм; хотя разобщение на уровне тела это очень распространенная вещь у городских жителей, почему то много молодых мужчин.... даже это неосознанно отображает современная графика тела человека... это удивительно... 
- собственно ум - 8 составляющих.. его.. 
В любом случае, здешний форум эээ .. как бы сказать ... очень специфичен и не место для обсуждения данного обширного вопроса....

----------


## Нея

Думаю, окружить посильным, разумным добром было бы очень хорошо.

----------


## Kassius

> В любом случае, здешний форум эээ .. как бы сказать ... очень специфичен и не место для обсуждения данного обширного вопроса....


  Наверно, да....., вопрос возник сегодня ночью, вот и поинтересовался...., если есть ссылки на другие ресурсы буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Майя П

> Наверно, да....., вопрос возник сегодня ночью, вот и поинтересовался...., если есть ссылки на другие ресурсы буду очень благодарен.


не, пока нет...

----------


## Вангдраг

> Всем привет.
> Вопрос собственно в заголовке, как можно помочь психическим больным не имея глубоких познаний в восточной(в тибетской в частности) медицине.


можно помочь,применяя леч мантры.особенно если псих заболевание вследствие негативного влияния духов-планет,то часто и рекомендуется применение мантр.
но надо получить сначала передачу на такие мантры,потом практиковать и развить силу.и тогда можно применять и получать результат.
док Нида передает такие мантры во время курса"лечен мантрами" и вот в мае 
Чогял Намкай Норбу во время ретрита медицинского, по-идее,будет передавать такие мантры

----------


## Dondhup

Практика Будды Медицины, Белой Тары и других идамов. Причины сумасшествие могут быть разные. Например одержимость.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2011)

----------

